# Chas - Look warranty question



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Chas~

Does LOOK warranty require proof of purcgase purchase from an authorized dealer? What if someone were to buy a brand new frame from an ebay seller - located in Singapore let's say? How would this work (if at all)?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

JJJamison said:


> Hey Chas~
> 
> Does LOOK warranty require proof of purcgase purchase from an authorized dealer? What if someone were to buy a brand new frame from an ebay seller - located in Singapore let's say? How would this work (if at all)?


The warranty requires proof only that you purchased a _new_ Look frame. That being said, there are some pretty good deals on 2007 models to be found from authorized dealers either online, or brick and mortar. I'd do some checking before buying something from overseas on Ebay ("overseas" assuming you don't live in Singapore/Malaysia). If you let me know what you're looking for I might be able to point you in the right direction.

Unless you're getting an _extraordinarily_ good deal on a frame from this shop in Singapore, I highly recommend going through one of our authorized dealers. That way, you'll know you're getting authentic product and you'll have someone to go to when/if you need help in the future.

*[email protected]*


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

There was a whole lot of hoopla about counterfeit Cinelli Ram seatposts on ebay from Singapore lately. They were seconds meant to be destroyed but didn't. Catastrophic failure was the result in some cases. I would definately be careful about buying from there.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> There was a whole lot of hoopla about counterfeit Cinelli Ram seatposts on ebay from Singapore lately. They were seconds meant to be destroyed but didn't. Catastrophic failure was the result in some cases. I would definately be careful about buying from there.


Yikes! That would suck! For this and other easons Ill be sticking with my LBS or at least an authorized onine dealer.

Thanks for the advice :thumbsup: .


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

chas said:


> The warranty requires proof only that you purchased a _new_ Look frame. That being said, there are some pretty good deals on 2007 models to be found from authorized dealers either online, or brick and mortar. I'd do some checking before buying something from overseas on Ebay ("overseas" assuming you don't live in Singapore/Malaysia). If you let me know what you're looking for I might be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Unless you're getting an _extraordinarily_ good deal on a frame from this shop in Singapore, I highly recommend going through one of our authorized dealers. That way, you'll know you're getting authentic product and you'll have someone to go to when/if you need help in the future.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Chas I sent you a private message but your box is full. 
I just bought an '07 565 Demo from BicyclingJohns in Calif., a Look Dealer. The bike has been ridden at the shop for demo purposes but not much and never sold out of inventory until my purchase. Will Look warranty the bike and will my PayPal emails be sufficient proof of purchase. I have no hard copy documentation. I assume I can reg. on line at the Look USA site.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Schneiderguy said:


> Chas I sent you a private message but your box is full.
> I just bought an '07 565 Demo from BicyclingJohns in Calif., a Look Dealer. The bike has been ridden at the shop for demo purposes but not much and never sold out of inventory until my purchase. Will Look warranty the bike and will my PayPal emails be sufficient proof of purchase. I have no hard copy documentation. I assume I can reg. on line at the Look USA site.


Hi,

Yes, the frame you bought from Bicycle John's will carry our full warranty - 1 year on paint and finish, and 5 years against structural defects. It's always a good idea to save your receipt as proof of purchase date.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

